# GPS Software für Pocket PC



## luge (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
kennt jemand eine GPS Software für den Pocket PC?
Hab HotSpots schon als POI im TomTom gespeichert, is aber doch etwas umständlich ;-).
Evtl kennt ja jemand eine andere Alternative.

Gruß Luge


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Moin Luge, da gibt es einige. Welches Betriebsstem hat denn dein PPC? WindowsMobile5?


----------



## Seele (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Also für WM 6.5 wär ich auch interessiert. Find nichts was mir taugt. Sollte ganz einfach sein und nur GPS punkt setzen können zum wiederfinden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Seele, was für Karten brauchste denn? Binnen oder Küste?


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Karten brauch ich keine weil die Pfützen wo ich fisch sind da nicht drauf. Mir reicht wenn ich nen GPS punkt setze und den ganz einfach wieder mit dem Boot ansteuern kann.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Jo seele. Auch für Pfützen kann man die Programme nutzen. Haste dir schon mal den Oziexplorer angeschaut?


----------



## erblade (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Hallo,

ich hab Mapsware in einer älteren Version Laufen, tolles Tool und mit 15€
Geht es auch preislich Klickmich


----------



## luge (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Hi,
schonmal DANKE für die Antworten.
Werd die Progs mal testen.

Bei mir lüft WinMob 6.1

Gruß Luge


----------



## luge (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Hi,
hab mich jetzt mal intensiv mit dem Thema befasst und bin auch bei MASPware hängen geblieben.
Overlays (Karten) kann man mit einem Knopfdruck über GoogleMaps erstellen. Man kann schnell und einfach Wegpunkte setzen und aufgezeichnete Messungen können als .kml Datei exportiert werden. Diese .kml Dateien können dann mit Google Earth geöffnet und genauer analysiert werden.
Das Prog ist wirklich seine 15€ wert.

Gruß und Danke für die Empfehlungen

Luge


----------



## Gosef (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Weißt du obs das Mapsware auch als Testversion gibt ?
Ich nutze bisher GPS Tuner, aber ich glaube
das GPS Meter könnte mir besser gefallen!


----------



## luge (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

JA!
Is 10 Tage kostenfrei.
Einfach beim Hersteller downloaden und installieren.

Gruß Luge


----------



## Gosef (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Jo, danke! Werde es mal testen!


----------



## michi12 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Hallo, 
habe mich heute morgen aufmerksam in dieses Thema eingelesen. Mich würde mal so eine Seekarte oder eine Müritzkarte intressieren  wie die dargestellt ist. Könnte einer von euch mal ein Foto in diesen Block stellen und wie aktuell sind die Karten? Würde mich feuern was von euch zu hören. Wo finde ich die Testversion.


----------



## luge (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Also bei Mapsware machst du einen Screenshot bei Google Maps, der dann automatisch in das Programm eingefügt wird. Bei Fertigen Karten ist es genauso denk ich, nur musst du die eben bezahlen. Bekommst dann ne Datei die du einspielen musst.

Gruß Luge


----------



## SeeHawk (1. März 2011)

*AW: GPS Software für Pocket PC*

Moin,
ist zwar nicht mehr so aktuell aber ich kann euch das GPS Tool
Issb Tracker empfehlen!!Ist kostenlos und sehr genau!!
Man kann die Daten direkt in Google Earth am Pc anzeigen lassen!!
Ist für WM6.x!Würde ja den Link hier rein setzen weiß aber nicht ob das erlaubt ist!!!

Gruß


----------

